# Timeclock app



## teejay024 (Sep 20, 2015)

Does anyone use an iPad or smartphone app for employees to use to punch in and out with? Any recommendations?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Tsheets.com. Used it and happy with it for maybe 6-7 years


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

TimeStation is what we use. iOS only or through browser, no android app yet.

TSheets seems to be the industry standard though against which to measure those kind of programs. We have a couple iPads in the field that we use to let crews punch in on and we also allow some employees to clock in on their own phones or through the website (you have control over that).


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

George Z said:


> Tsheets.com. Used it and happy with it for maybe 6-7 years


Great app. We have been using it since last winter.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Tsheets here also. I've been using it for two years now and would never go back to the old way.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Tsheets as well. Love that in integrates into QB, just approve the time and export. Everything is there when I run payroll, and every minute of time is charged to the correct job. 

It makes checking our numbers to ensure correct bidding really easy.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How does importing overtime from tsheets work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

DeanV said:


> How does importing overtime from tsheets work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No clue, we never work overtime. They are very responsive and customer friendly, maybe they can answer that question.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> How does importing overtime from tsheets work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tried everything short of calling support but it just imports everything into regular time. I have to manually edit if there is overtime to correct it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I manually enter everything from timestation to qb but it does not calculate overtime either so I need to do the math part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Tsheets breaks down into regular and OT depending on how it's set up. Somehow in the import it all goes into regular hours into QB. 

Something I keep forgetting to ask my bookkeeper. She is really good with tech issues in QB and will keep calling support until it gets resolved. Even got me a discounted rate because we had so many issues and cost when switching to online from desktop.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, it looks like TimeStation is $20 per month, but TSheets would be $96 per month for 20 employees.

Not sure QB export is worth the extra cost for me.


----------

